# Dzeko: sì al Chelsea. Si tratta sulle cifre.



## admin (19 Gennaio 2018)

Come riportato da Sky, Dzeko ha detto sì al Chelsea. Ora si sta cercando l'accordo tra i due club per la doppia operazione, Dzeko più Palmieri. Si può chiudere a 50 milioni più 10. 60 totali. Si può chiudere nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2018)

Che degrado sta rometta.


----------



## Moffus98 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Dzeko ha detto sì al Chelsea. Ora si sta cercando l'accordo tra i due club per la doppia operazione, Dzeko più Palmieri. Si può chiudere a 50 milioni più 10. 60 totali. Si può chiudere nei prossimi giorni.



La Roma non arriva neanche quarta quest'anno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Arrivano agli ottavi di CL una volta ogni dieci anni e quando lo fanno svendono tutto. È vero però che 60M per quei due sono irrinunciabili


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Arrivano agli ottavi di CL una volta ogni dieci anni e quando lo fanno svendono tutto



Pazzesco.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Mi fa saltare il Fantacalcio. Mai una gioia.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Dzeko ha detto sì al Chelsea. Ora si sta cercando l'accordo tra i due club per la doppia operazione, Dzeko più Palmieri. Si può chiudere a 50 milioni più 10. 60 totali. Si può chiudere nei prossimi giorni.



il sostituto è batsuhay ?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Gennaio 2018)

La Roma fa un colpaccio se piazza Dzeko a quelle cifre, nessun altro gli darà mai quei soldi per un giocatore secondo me sopravvalutato.
Anno scorso è stato un anno di grazia, quest’anno, tolte le 3 doppiette in una settimana a settembre contro Verona, Benevento e Udinese, ha fatto pietà.
Inoltre Schick potrà finalmente giocare nel suo ruolo naturale


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Mi fa saltare il Fantacalcio. Mai una gioia.



idem


----------



## Aron (19 Gennaio 2018)

La Roma campa così. Però camba bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2018)

Per noi è una vergogna arrivare dietro a questi.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado sta rometta.



Premetto che a gennaio non si dovrebbero fare cessioni a prescindere, ma una cifra del genere per uno come Dzeko non si può rifiutare. Ormai va per i 32 anni, il meglio lo ha già dato ampiamente. 
Mi stupisce piuttosto che il Chelsea si sveni per un giocatore poco futuribile e che manco può fare la Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Gennaio 2018)

colpaccio assurdo dei riommers. Dzeko a 32 anni suonati e in calo psicofisico piazzato per quella cifra è un regalo di Gonde.
Emerson Palmieri sinceramente l'avrei tenuto fossi in loro, perché per me può diventare forte forte. Ma se hanno esigenze di bilancio ci sta.


----------



## Heaven (20 Gennaio 2018)

Operazione pessima da entrambe le parti. 
Pallotta potrebbe evitare di parlare dei conti del Milan quando ad ogni sessione deve vendere mezza squadra...


----------



## Sotiris (20 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Dzeko ha detto sì al Chelsea. Ora si sta cercando l'accordo tra i due club per la doppia operazione, Dzeko più Palmieri. Si può chiudere a 50 milioni più 10. 60 totali. Si può chiudere nei prossimi giorni.



e anche questa sessione il Milan non vende nessun big mentre la Roma cala le braghe...vero Pallotta?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> e anche questa sessione il Milan non vende nessun big mentre la Roma cala le braghe...vero Pallotta?



E' anche difficile vendere i big se non li hai


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2018)

Di Francesco, preso per risparmiare su staff e conseguentemente sui giocatori.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Dzeko ha detto sì al Chelsea. Ora si sta cercando l'accordo tra i due club per la doppia operazione, Dzeko più Palmieri. Si può chiudere a 50 milioni più 10. 60 totali. Si può chiudere nei prossimi giorni.


Un azzardo...
Se Schick non ingrana buttano via la stagione...ma se gli va bene fanno l'affare del secolo perchè 50 milioni di euro per Dzeko e Palmieri sono veramente tanti...


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Dzeko ha detto sì al Chelsea. Ora si sta cercando l'accordo tra i due club per la doppia operazione, Dzeko più Palmieri. Si può chiudere a 50 milioni più 10. 60 totali. Si può chiudere nei prossimi giorni.


 non male come operazione, nei panni della Roma e premessa la necessità di fare plusvalenze, preferirei perdere Dzeko (che poi non lo vendi più e forse comincia a vedere il declino) e una promessa momentaneamente non titolare invece che Niangollan. Magari gli rimane anche qualcosina per un acquisto... Ma Monchi finora non mi sembra abbia comprato benissimo


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Gennaio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> e anche questa sessione il Milan non vende nessun big mentre la Roma cala le braghe...vero Pallotta?



Vero, ma aspetterei di essere sotto SA prima di cantar vittoria


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2018)

Insomma non andando in Champions poi li ha regalati a 30 totali, geniale proprio


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2018)

*Repubblica: Dzeko, infastidito, è stato costretto a dire sì al Chelsea. Il bosniaco solo tre mesi fa aveva acquistato casa Roma. Ora è ad un passo dall'addio. *


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Dzeko, infastidito, è stato costretto a dire sì al Chelsea. Il bosniaco solo tre mesi fa aveva acquistato casa Roma. Ora è ad un passo dall'addio. *



Assurdo, questi stanno proprio con le pezze al sedere. In più c'è il settlement a complicare le cose. Non si rendono conto però che così facendo rendono più difficile l'ingresso in Champions e quindi comunque ci perderanno soldi.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Gennaio 2018)

Se la Roma si fa dare l'attaccante dal Chelsea fa un affare, tutti quei soldi per Dzeko sono da camicia di forza.

La Roma risparmia a bilancio i sei mesi del contratto e abbassa il montestipendi, oltre alla cifra assurda a gennaio può fare il prezzo che vuole, a giugno quando doveva trovare i 40 milioni di plusvalenza sarebbero stati gli altri a imporre i prezzi. 

Adesso con Schick e Defrel prime punte hanno i soldi per prendere l'ala destra che manca, possono andare ipotesi da Bologna o Sassuolo e prendere Verdi o Berardi con prestito con obbligo di riscatto figurando solo pochi milioni in uscita a bilancio per quest'anno sistemando la rosa nel contempo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Alla sua età se arriva una offerta folle come quella è praticamente impossibile da rifiutare per la Roma. E' il sogno di qualsiasi società vendere un giocatore che sembra destinato ad andare a scadenza con un declino fisico a certe cifre, soprattutto se hai appena acquistato il giovane attaccante su cui vuoi puntare. Ovviamente nell'immediato la Roma ne risentirà, ma sappiamo che la Roma è una provinciale su questo aspetto.

Per Emerson Palmieri invece farei un discorso diverso. Per me ha un brillante futuro avanti, può diventare potenzialmente devastante e non lo cederei a cuor leggero.

Più che altro mi chiedo, Conte è già stufo di Alvarito?


----------



## Anguus (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ma Pallotta non era quello che faceva i conti in tasca al Milan? Costretto a vendere pure sua madre tra un po'


----------



## ignaxio (20 Gennaio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Mi fa saltare il Fantacalcio. Mai una gioia.



addio primo posto per me


----------



## Schism75 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Eviterei di prendere in giro la Roma, perchè, la situzione potrebbe essere la nostra nei prossimi anni. Sperando di poter vendere a quelle cifre.


----------



## elpacoderoma (20 Gennaio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' anche difficile vendere i big se non li hai



Quotone


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Eviterei di prendere in giro la Roma, perchè, la situzione potrebbe essere la nostra nei prossimi anni. Sperando di poter vendere a quelle cifre.



Più che nei prossimi anni direi nei prossimi mesi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Alla sua età se arriva una offerta folle come quella è praticamente impossibile da rifiutare per la Roma. E' il sogno di qualsiasi società vendere un giocatore che sembra destinato ad andare a scadenza con un declino fisico a certe cifre, soprattutto se hai appena acquistato il giovane attaccante su cui vuoi puntare. Ovviamente nell'immediato la Roma ne risentirà, ma sappiamo che la Roma è una provinciale su questo aspetto.
> 
> Per Emerson Palmieri invece farei un discorso diverso. Per me ha un brillante futuro avanti, può diventare potenzialmente devastante e non lo cederei a cuor leggero.
> 
> Più che altro mi chiedo, Conte è già stufo di Alvarito?



Il Chelsea avrá il mercato bloccato fino a giugno 2019, quindi deve prendere qualcuno adesso. Prende chi é disponibile sul mercato con il budget che ha.


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Dzeko ha detto sì al Chelsea. Ora si sta cercando l'accordo tra i due club per la doppia operazione, Dzeko più Palmieri. Si può chiudere a 50 milioni più 10. 60 totali. Si può chiudere nei prossimi giorni.



Regalo di Conte alla Roma. 50/60M per Dzeko (quasi 32 enne) e Palmieri (che al Chelsea mi chiedo dove e quando giocherà) sono una follia.


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Regalo di Conte alla Roma. 50/60M per Dzeko (quasi 32 enne) e Palmieri (che al Chelsea mi chiedo dove e quando giocherà) sono una follia.



non c'è altro da dire


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Gennaio 2018)

e poi giocano con schick senza avere riserve ?


----------



## Garrincha (21 Gennaio 2018)

La riserva è Defrel, è Kolarov che non ha alternative di ruolo ma adattati


----------

